# Kaiser Info caifornia



## djmade (Feb 28, 2022)

I goyt a job offer in sacramento area distibution center, i have a medical condition and need to know some info about insurance befre I accept but cant find anything. I need to know they offer kaiser, deductible for the better option, premium and co pay? the more info the better. thank you.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 2, 2022)

Contact the hr department.


----------

